# How long usually between FET cycles?



## Pika (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi
I wonder if anyone can help please?
My otd is tomorrow for recent FET cycle (see below signature for history) yet I had light bleeding yesterday and painful period cramps and bfn's on numerous poas so pretty certain it's all over. 
Just wondering how long you have to wait to have the next FET please?


----------

